# question on wait list on Harborview goldens, erie PA



## Caledonian Isles (Apr 16, 2017)

We started researching and contacting breeders in early April of this year. I filled out a Harborview application, but never heard back at all. I believe they are so well respected, they got tons of applications every day. All tallied, I think I probably contacted maybe 20 breeders total, most of those with applications attached. I received about 10 replies, many without upcoming litters. We just brought our boy Mac home on 7/22 from a wonderful breeder, but I was told multiple times how lucky this timing was and that usually it takes much longer. I do think this was pure luck that we got picked because the mama was already a little ways into her pregnancy. Otherwise, we were offered a couple of spots for upcoming planned breedings from other breeders we had contacted, which would have put us around the 6-8 month mark in terms of searching to bringing home pup, which I think is average. Many folks end up waiting a year. We drove over 4 hours for Mac & many others will recommend a large search area of you're trying for a sooner than average wait time. Good luck- it's so worth it!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I waited a year for my Harborview golden Lush, and it was worth the wait. I am breeding my girl Sayer to Harborview Make It Count in the next week. I like the longevity in those lines- Tuxedo, Laurell- and the lovely temperaments. My Lushie was a nice easy show dog to finish, and is the lynchpin of my household lol, nanny , grandma, and friend.


----------



## slperkins85 (Aug 4, 2017)

Thanks for the response! Lush sounds like a great girl!! Ljilly28, I may be contacting you about a pup!!


----------



## GOLDENinspired (Sep 4, 2017)

I am hoping to get on the Harborview wait list. Still waiting to hear if my application has been accepted. In the meantime, can someone share other strong breeders they came across?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

My girl Sayer didn't get pg, - lol her choice!


----------



## GOLDENinspired (Sep 4, 2017)

I am new to all the acronyms, what is pg?


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

pregnant (apparently too short to post- so adding this )


----------



## ClipsSu81 (Aug 12, 2017)

They are awesome... I was really sad it didn't work out for us. They were my top choice after doing an exhausted search of people breeding this fall/winter on the east coast.

I've also found that most breeders get swamped, and aren't as tech hip as I would expect~!


----------



## Dawnettamarie1 (Feb 4, 2020)

slperkins85 said:


> Wondering how long the waitlist was for a Harborview Golden. I am on the search for a great pup and this was the fist breeder I have emailed, still waiting on a response. Just curious how long each of you waited for the right golden or how long the wait was for a harbor view golden was specifically.


I interested also in Harborview But I’ve been trying to reach JenniferCraig for a few days left messages but nothing ??


----------



## Dawnettamarie1 (Feb 4, 2020)

Ljilly28 said:


> I waited a year for my Harborview golden Lush, and it was worth the wait. I am breeding my girl Sayer to Harborview Make It Count in the next week. I like the longevity in those lines- Tuxedo, Laurell- and the lovely temperaments. My Lushie was a nice easy show dog to finish, and is the lynchpin of my household lol, nanny , grandma, and friend.


How did you get a hold of Jen I’ve been leaving messages and tried calling her cell phone no success


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Try FB messaging her. 
If you have her cell, that's more than most people have!


----------

